# ulsers



## llogan (Apr 5, 2010)

Exactly what causes ulsers? old age? weakness, stress?

my harlequin has had ulsers for a few weeks now bt i think theyr finaly takin hold of the poor wee guy as he was swimming about fine the just stopped an sunk to the bottom like a feather, he has 3 ulsers today again as last week he only had two, they soom to have burst, and have left a nice hole in his side, he is currently netted to keep him safe ad away from munching angels, no other fish had this (my molly has developed a mystery spotty disease as i have wrote in another thread). my other herequin is doin fine although if this one dies it may to. I had a Rainbow shark which i have since got rid as he was Chasing all my fish and preventing my livebearers from dropping fry. given his enevitable fate, i just wanted to know what causes this horrible disease, is it the same as ulsers we get? and why has it only targeted this 1 fish???


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

ulcers can be the first sign of poor water quality/unclean water. they can also be due to stress or open wounds that become infected. have u had your water tested recently? what does your ammonia/nitrites/nitrates read? do you keep up with water changes? try some strong medication or medicated food. ulcers can be pretty hard to treat and always seem to get worse before they get better. we had a koi here this year that came in with an ulcer on it which quickly turned into 3 really bad ulcers some of the worste i have seen on a fish we used multiple medications but nothing seemed to be working and finally after about 4-5 months they just disapeared and he went back to full health.


----------

